# Gurren Lagann Gif Request Thread



## @lk3mizt (Jun 25, 2007)

The original idea was moridin's. As the thread name implies, any gifs you want made, you come here and request for it and then the gif makers make them for you. 
Proposed gif makers:
*Captain Pimp
moridin
Vegitto-kun
Wiser_Guy
yours trully!*
and any other guys who volunteer!

so first post, here's some tarzan lagann for you!



and please re-hots all the gifs that were made for you.

one more thing, your requests should include the time sequnces and the episodes.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jun 25, 2007)

I can do some requests as well. I already have a couple of GIFs, made, of the more peripheral characters.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2007)

Could you make a sig size gif with the fight between Simon and Viral from the beggining when they do the Ganmen to Ganmen move to when Simon gets out of Viral's hold and gives him a leg kick please? 
Edit: Shinn the more the merryer i say! 
Edit Edit:Welcome MiraLo!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 25, 2007)

ahh more gif makers!!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 25, 2007)

Gif of Nia cooking please.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 25, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> Gif of Nia cooking please.



i'm on it! but please can you indicate the time sequences? there were like 3 different scenes with Nia cooking!


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2007)

Don't ignore me please Captain Alk3mizt,at least tell me you can't make that gif!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 25, 2007)

okay, Ciupy, i'll do yours too! what do want now?
give me time sequence and episode.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2007)

Could you make a sig size gif with the fight between Simon and Viral from the beggining when they do the Ganmen to Ganmen move to when Simon gets out of Viral's hold and gives him a leg kick please? 
Episode 13


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 25, 2007)

Nani?..I don't remember volunteering here 

Fine, I'll help out too


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 25, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> i'm on it! but please can you indicate the time sequences? there were like 3 different scenes with Nia cooking!



Anyone will do. Use your own judgement.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 25, 2007)

captain Pimp, you're an automatic! 

edit: @ lord yu, fine. i'll be done in like 30 mins (since i have to do yours and ciupy's!  )


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 25, 2007)

@ ciupy, here's your sig!
i really hope you like it!

i had to reduce the picture quality a bit so that it'll fit within the size limits. 
please dont forget to re-host and credit! ^^

now to do Lord Yu's


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you very much Alk3mizt!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 25, 2007)

you welcome! 
@ Lord Yu, is it for an avatar or a sig?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 25, 2007)

*moves to the request subforum*


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw, crap. I was working on this, but I think I took a bit too long...Eh...


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2007)

Omg..Wiser Guy that gif is really cool..I have zero knowledge in gif making..


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 25, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Aw, crap. I was working on this, but I think I took a bit too long...Eh...



nicely done Wiser_Guy! what's the size of the image?

edit: OMG! it was within the limits too!


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 25, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> Omg..Wiser Guy that gif is really cool..I have zero knowledge in gif making..



Thanks! I was worried that my finished work looked like I did some half-assed job..



@lk3mizt said:


> nicely done Wiser_Guy! what's the size of the image?



994kb


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2007)

Umm Wiser_Guy can I use that Gif you made?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 25, 2007)

^ not unless you rep him!


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2007)

I already repped him! 
Edit:And reps for you Captain @lk3mizt in case i already didn't do it!


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 25, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> Umm Wiser_Guy can I use that Gif you made?



As I usually say, as long as you host the image yourself, I have no problem.

But honestly, I made that gif to fulfill your request...


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you Wiser Guy!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 25, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> Gif of Nia cooking please.


i made an ava since you already had a wonderful sig!


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2007)

Goodnight to all !


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is a Yoko Sig for anyone who is interested .

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 25, 2007)

goodnight ciupy!!

nice sig MiraLo!!


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 25, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> i made an ava since you already had a wonderful sig!



I think that would have looked great if you made that look backwards so it scans Nia up and down. Nice though.
I'll make some as soon as I finish other requests.


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 25, 2007)

Nobody may have requested it, but...


----------



## fireofthewill (Jun 25, 2007)

OH, cool gif Wiser Guy, can I use that?

Edit: I was too impatient and couldn't wait for your confirmation. It was just too awesome and I already added it. Thanks alot for the gif.


----------



## fireofthewill (Jun 26, 2007)

Already did, and sorry about that. As you can see, I don't have much of a sig or avatar so I didn't know but I'll do that right now.

Edit: Ok, I hosted it myself.


----------



## troggins (Jun 26, 2007)

i guess i could help out, here's one of the gifs ive already made:


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 26, 2007)

nice gifs troggins


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 26, 2007)

@troggins

Hmm...The gifs are good, but you need to remove some of the inbetween frames: It cuts down on the image size as well as makes the animation smoother. 

Just by killing frames and altering some of the timing in one of your gifs, I made this:



@ @lk3mizt
You think the Kamina post icon  should be used for the thread? 

Anyways, this request thread would probably need to be linked to in more places on this forum, otherwise it's never going to get off the ground...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah it needs more people knowing about it


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 26, 2007)

Or you can link the thread from your sig :/


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 26, 2007)

I did that now


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 26, 2007)

Nifft said:


> Request: Ep.08, 10:14-10:16 (or so) -- just the Gurren waggling its tongue. Seems like it's already the right size for an avatar.
> 
> Thanks, -- N



il make that one


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 26, 2007)

Nifft said:


> Request: Ep.08, 10:14-10:16 (or so) -- just the Gurren waggling its tongue. Seems like it's already the right size for an avatar.
> 
> Thanks, -- N





Vegitto-kun said:


> il make that one



Well, its been three hours, so I guess statute of limitations has run out. Plus, I was bored...


----------



## The Rook (Jun 27, 2007)

2:37-2:52 of Order's sub is made of so much win!  I would love it as an avatar!  I'm pretty sure that would be long, but starting from 2:37 to the best possible stopping place would be more than ok.  If someone is able to make it thanks a lot that would be great.

Rep goes without question.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jun 27, 2007)

Are you talking about the first episode. I have the Gif ready. I can resize it when you get to 1000 posts.


----------



## The Rook (Jun 27, 2007)

MiraLo said:


> Are you talking about the first episode. I have the Gif ready. I can resize it when you get to 1000 posts.


Ok, send me the resized one now, and I'll take care of my post count fast (not spam just a rapid series of well thought out posts in multiple threads).


*Spoiler*: _Would I be an asshole if I_ 



 asked for the subs to be placed in the sig?  Is that possible?  And would it be possible to go into the pan-out sequence of his ship?  I just love that scene t going to use the big-eyed smile.




Thanks a lot Miralo.  Can I rep you again?  Let's find out.....


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you want a sig and avy combination? I'll start on it now


----------



## The Rook (Jun 27, 2007)

MiraLo said:


> Do you want a sig and avy combination? I'll start on it now


I already said what I would like for my avatar, but I don't care that much about my signature; I don't like overly large images.  Something involving the Dai Gurren-Dan logo would be cool

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jun 27, 2007)

Is this the sort of thing you are looking for:

*Spoiler*: __ 









The avy is quite low in quality, as it was hard to get it all on. I only had the raw of ep 1 so I couldn't do the subtitles. Perhaps someone else could give it ago.


----------



## Random Nobody (Jun 29, 2007)

I was wondering if I could get a sig sized Gif from episode eight from 19:42 to 20:16.  If that's too big you can cut it down, I just want Gurren Lagann being formed and then the Volcano erupting behind it.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jun 29, 2007)

^I hope this is okay


----------



## Random Nobody (Jun 29, 2007)

It's perfect, thank you very much.


----------



## Birkin (Jun 30, 2007)

Tiny suggestion, add the rule "turn of your sig when posting"


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 30, 2007)

Goku said:


> Tiny suggestion, add the rule "turn of your sig when posting"



And why should he do that?


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 1, 2007)

Ah, I have another request if nobody minds.  Could I get an Avatar sized gif from Episode eleven from 19:00-19:02?  Basically I want the part with Simon standing on top of Gurren-Lagann with his arms crossed looking pissed.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 1, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Ah, I have another request if nobody minds.  Could I get an Avatar sized gif with scenes from Episode 1 from 12:05-12:11 and Episode 11 from 19:12-19:18?  Basically I was hoping for an avatar of Kamina giving his speech with his finger in the air from episode one that would switch to Simon doing it in episode eleven.



The most you can have for your avy gif is 2-3 seconds :/ (since you're not a senior member yet).

So just edit your request in the meantime.



Ciupy said:


> And why should he do that?



Goku meant that turning off sigs will help decrease the time it takes to load a page in this thread. Since many people have long sigs, it'll take longer for a page to finish loading =x


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 1, 2007)

I wasn't aware of that I'll edit my post now.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 1, 2007)

I'll do your request then, Random Nobody  

But you'll have to wait a few hours..I'm not on my own computer at the moment >.<


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 1, 2007)

Alright thanks, I don't have any problem with waiting.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 1, 2007)

@Random Nobody: here yah go~


Hope you don't mind if I didn't include his mouth talking and all..it would look a bit weird imo ^^;; but any changes, just ask  

Don't forget to cred ^^


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, and don't worry I'll remember to credit you.


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry about the double post and I hate to be a bother, but for some reason the avatar seems to only show up for me whenever I edit a post, and even then if I go back and check the thread again its gone. Do you think I could get a slightly smaller version and see if that works better?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 2, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Sorry about the double post and I hate to be a bother, but for some reason the avatar seems to only show up for me whenever I edit a post, and even then if I go back and check the thread again its gone. Do you think I could get a slightly smaller version and see if that works better?



Hmm, that's the first time I've ever heard of a problem like that with gifs.

If you mean you want the avy gif to be much smaller, that's not a problem.


Hope that fixes your problem ^^


----------



## Castitas Lilium (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh god, a GIF request thread? I found heaven on earth!

Could anyone make an avatar sized GIF of Viral? Doesn't really matter what scene as long as it's cool and not the one where he's whipped around by Adiane. I think I'd like his introduction very well, the one where he holds the axe and introduces himself, without Kamina.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jul 2, 2007)

@Castitas Lilium

Alright, I'm working on your request right now...But I would like to tell you that your gif is too large...The size limit for signatures is 1mb...

*EDIT*:

Got it done:


Is it just me, or is he saying "Hi" at the end?


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 2, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Hmm, that's the first time I've ever heard of a problem like that with gifs.
> 
> If you mean you want the avy gif to be much smaller, that's not a problem.
> 
> ...



It did, thanks again.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 3, 2007)

ha, i'm glad to see this thread blossoming!


----------



## Castitas Lilium (Jul 4, 2007)

Ah! I was gone for a little while... forgot all about NF.

Thank you so much anyway!

<3


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey! Would it be possible to get a sig or avvy of from Kamina lifting up Yoko's huge ghost dress thing, all up to when she kicks his head?

That would be awesome


----------



## Pein (Jul 7, 2007)

MiraLo said:


> Here is a Yoko Sig for anyone who is interested .
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


can someone make this same scene except larger for my sig


----------



## Hio (Jul 7, 2007)

Can someone pimp my avy and sigs, with my name and some light effects


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 7, 2007)

Kichigai said:


> Hey! Would it be possible to get a sig or avvy of from Kamina lifting up Yoko's huge ghost dress thing, all up to when she kicks his head?
> 
> That would be awesome



here yah go~


Hope that's good enough


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 7, 2007)

ooh! that is awesome. thanks


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jul 8, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> can someone make this same scene except larger for my sig



Is this large enough?


----------



## The Rook (Jul 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



Can someone make me a ava-sig combo from the fight between Gurren-Lagann and Ragesen last episode.  I really like the scene from 15:57-16:07 for an ava; if it has to be smaller, I don't mind.

As for the sig, I really don't want to be to picky about this one, just something awesome from that fight between the two.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 8, 2007)

I will most likely work on it later but il PM it then


please pick something for your gif, the fight is just too great XD


----------



## The Rook (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry, Vegito-Kun, I wasn't planing on using the ava/sig until tomorrow.  I know they aren't technically spoilers anymore, but I just want to make sure to wait until enough people have had a chance to see the episode.

I'll just wait patiently for your full work.  

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2007)

so the sig can be anything as long as its badass?

would genome punching the shit out of lagann be badass?


you know, its impossible to do that scene, thanks to that fucking japanese bullshit ontop of the screen


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 9, 2007)

Made an avy gif, but I didn't want to use it since the scene was too short for me :/





Vegitto-kun said:


> you know, its impossible to do that scene, thanks to that fucking japanese bullshit ontop of the screen



yea, I know what you mean..good scene, but the kanji words were blocking it >.>

Ehh, you can still crop that out and it'll still look good..


----------



## The Rook (Jul 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> so the sig can be anything as long as its badass?
> 
> would genome punching the shit out of lagann be badass?
> 
> ...


That would be a great scene for the sig.  Couldn't you just use the parts of it that had no Kanji (like where they are locked until HK breaks off his arms) and other salvageable scenes?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 9, 2007)

Please can someone make me a Gif for the sig,as large in size at is possible,from episode 15.
The scene I want is the one starting from the point Simon closes the helmet of Gurren Lagann after Nia enters the cockpit till the camera pans behind the Gurren Lagann and it opens it's wings facing the Teppelin Ganmen.
Rep is a given and my eternal thanks!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 9, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> Please can someone make me a Gif for the sig,as large in size at is possible,from episode 15.
> The scene I want is the one starting from the point Simon closes the helmet of Gurren Lagann after Nia enters the cockpit till the camera pans behind the Gurren Lagann and it opens it's wings facing the Teppelin Ganmen.
> Rep is a given and my eternal thanks!



I could try...oh, would you be also kind enough to give the times too? ^^;;

I could search for myself, but it'll take a while for me :x


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 9, 2007)

No problem Captain Pimp..take as much as you like! 
8:37 it was!


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll make a request for the scene when Kamina-sama dies in episode 8 as an avatar. It happens at about 21:45. Thanks, and by the way, all these other gifs are looking snazzy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> Please can someone make me a Gif for the sig,as large in size at is possible,from episode 15.
> The scene I want is the one starting from the point Simon closes the helmet of Gurren Lagann after Nia enters the cockpit till the camera pans behind the Gurren Lagann and it opens it's wings facing the Teppelin Ganmen.
> Rep is a given and my eternal thanks!



Haha I actually made that already  





il redo it later if you want the wing part longer


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 9, 2007)

Umm..Vegitto-kun..I can only see just the part where Simon closes the Lagann helmet and that's it..and it's very fast too.
Plus when I save it to my comp it only shows the first static frame.
Edit:Vegitto-kun,you are a brilliant man and I am a shmuck..also my net suck ass and I could be better off trying to steal net with a copper wire than the net I have now.
Yeah..so thank you and reps for you!
And yes if you could please make the wing part a little longer!!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 9, 2007)

ahh, I think all gif-makers here should post which ones they're doing so we don't all crowd over one request ..

Well, here is my version. I made two gifs so you can choose which one you want over the other.



you can use them if you want, Ciupy. Or just wait for Vegitto's version ^^;;

If not, I'll just leave them here as freebies.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2007)

Is this better?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 9, 2007)

It's perfect the way it is Vegitto-kun!
You have my gratitude!..and rep..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2007)

frozenfishsticks said:


> I'll make a request for the scene when Kamina-sama dies in episode 8 as an avatar. It happens at about 21:45. Thanks, and by the way, all these other gifs are looking snazzy.



il do this and rook's request for the pwning genome


----------



## Arishem (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, I was wondering if somebody could place Kamina's glasses on the bridge of the Star Destroyer in my sig. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 9, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> Hey, I was wondering if somebody could place Kamina's glasses on the bridge of the Star Destroyer in my sig. Any help would be appreciated.



ehh, I don't think this request thread does that kind of stuff..but I can try. Where exactly is the bridge on that ship?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 9, 2007)

Oops, my bad, but thanks for the assistance though! It's the standing area right below those two sensor balls, not the structure between them.

Edit: 
It's the section that is angled downwards towards the right slightly.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2007)

Rook

feel free to pick





trick

is this good enough?



wtf is up with my images not showing up


----------



## Arishem (Jul 9, 2007)

Yup, the placement is perfect and comedic as well, but how do you make it transparent again? It's great asides from that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> Yup, the placement is perfect and comedic as well, but how do you make it transparent again? It's great asides from that.



I saved it as a jpg first but then it had white surrounding it but saving it as a PNG file fixes it

Here is your avy fishsticks


----------



## Arishem (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks a bunch! *reps*


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Jul 10, 2007)

say, that's a swell avy, thanks, vegitto-kun!

what does "reps" mean?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

reps is something people say when they give somebody positive reputation

you know that scale thing under people's ava's


----------



## Bleach (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi. Requesting a Gif here of Yoko from Episode 1 =D. 
Id like it in sig form btw O_O
*Time:* 14:2-14:33

yes I know thats long   if u cant do it b/c of the rules then can u just do it from 14:24-14:29. Thanks =D. O


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

il do this


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 14, 2007)

Here you go


----------



## Bleach (Jul 14, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Here you go



I think you have the wrong timings O_O. Either that or I did D:. I wanted it when they are behind a rock and Kamina is checking out Yoko's body =S


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 14, 2007)

Man you SERIOUSLY got the wrong timing

like 5 minutes wrong

Please check if the timings are fricking right before I have to work on converting the episode into avi


----------



## Bleach (Jul 14, 2007)

My timings were right though =S. I started from the time the opening song starts....... I got my timings from Veoh....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2007)

Bleach said:


> My timings were right though =S. I started from the time the opening song starts....... I got my timings from Veoh....



God, timings are supposed to start from the beginning of the episode, not the ending of the opening song


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 21, 2007)

I'd like to make a request.

Episode 21
13:00-13:08 (Yoko taking her clothes off)

Thank you very much.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 22, 2007)

haha, great to see this thread still alive. I cant thank you enough Vegitto-kun! I'll be back very very soon and will no doubt help out with this thread!


----------



## Neko (Aug 31, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Here you go



Im gonna keep this for myself


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 2, 2007)

ai il do your request later today

I hope that GARlock will make this more active


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 5, 2007)

aieee

here you go


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 5, 2007)

I want a Obito Uchiha icon with the Sharingan In the back but I want the colors of the sharingan to be switch around like Black being the back ands Red being the Design of the Eye also I want the Sharingan to be moving

Edit: Can you PM me the Icon thnx


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 5, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> I want a Obito Uchiha icon with the Sharingan In the back but I want the colors of the sharingan to be switch around like Black being the back ands Red being the Design of the Eye also I want the Sharingan to be moving
> 
> Edit: Can you PM me the Icon thnx



What the hell

this is the GL gif request


----------



## Masaki (Sep 14, 2007)

Can I get an avy of the Spiral King (without mech) vs Lagann or Rasengan vs Gurren Lagann? (whichever one you can get a more badass part out of)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 14, 2007)

omg  i would have loved to do that request but you will not believe me when i say i still have not watched ep 15. it's the only ep i havent watched!


----------



## Masaki (Sep 14, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> omg  i would have loved to do that request but you will not believe me when i say i still have not watched ep 15. it's the only ep i havent watched!



What.

Are you fuckin kidding?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Can I get an avy of the Spiral King (without mech) vs Lagann or Rasengan vs Gurren Lagann? (whichever one you can get a more badass part out of)



weeel

I got this




If you really want a ava i can find some way to shrink it down enough


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 15, 2007)

yosh! my collection is complete! bring them request!!! 

and yeah, nice work Vegitto-kun. I like the newest one..


----------



## Kai (Sep 16, 2007)

Episode 15, 19:02-19:08
Avatar format if possible
Edit: 150x150

Where Simon is yelling, turns the core drill and blows a hole in Lord Genome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 16, 2007)

Mm

so you are not a senior member? if you arent, go apply, bigger ava and more space, its quite impossible to fit 6 seconds in a ava for a non senior member


----------



## Kai (Sep 16, 2007)

I am a senior member, I just wanted a 125x125.

Nevermind, I've changed my mind though. 150x150 is good enough.


----------



## Masaki (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry for changing my mind all of the time, but...

I would really like a King Kittan Giga Drill Breaker avy.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 19, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Sorry for changing my mind all of the time, but...
> 
> I would really like a King Kittan Giga Drill Breaker avy.



i'm on it!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 19, 2007)

here's your King Kittan Giga drill Gif.. oh noes... you said avy? 

i'll make the avy now. Here's a sig for whoever wants it. i can change the size dimensions if you want me to.



*runs off to make avy


----------



## Masaki (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, I said avy. :sweat

Gear 3rd is nice, but it's getting old.


----------



## Masaki (Sep 20, 2007)

Bump until I get avy.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 20, 2007)

i'm working on it as we speak!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 20, 2007)

here's your avy Masaki:


hope you like it...


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 22, 2007)

can i give u a youtube link, 1:38 to 1:52
tower


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 22, 2007)

err... I wont bother to click that link. I need you to please tell me which episode of *Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann* that you want a gif made from and the time sequence.


----------



## xpto (Sep 23, 2007)

I would like an avatar from Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann 26 please!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Boota transforming into Hobbes sequence please!


----------



## slapdoll (Sep 23, 2007)

chouginga GDB please.. ^__^


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 23, 2007)

can i get a gif from ep 5, 2:09 - 2:21

thnx in advance


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2007)

xpto said:


> I would like an avatar from Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann 26 please!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


This is too lengthy to be a ava but il see what I can do



slapdoll said:


> chouginga GDB please.. ^__^


il do it


Roy Mustang said:


> can i get a gif from ep 5, 2:09 - 2:21
> 
> thnx in advance


if I can find the episode (which I will) il do it too


----------



## Sin (Sep 23, 2007)

As I PMed Vegitto...

Ep 26 TTGL - 2:34 - 2:47

Much Love.


----------



## Serp (Sep 23, 2007)

Sign me up for gif work


----------



## xpto (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, if it's too lengthy, just the green light forming Hobbes please.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 23, 2007)

Serp said:


> Sign me up for gif work



welcome to the team!!


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 23, 2007)

If someone could just gimme the Chouginga Eyecatch in 26 without the clock it would be awesome, and perhaps as well if someone made me a gif of the entire


*Spoiler*: __ 




Gurren-Lagann exiting Nia's ring sequence




I would be quick to dispense with the reppage >: D


----------



## Serp (Sep 23, 2007)

Phantom ill try that for you


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 23, 2007)

Can someone make an avy for me? 

Episode 8,4:47 -4:51
Avatar format if possible
150x150

Where Yoko kisses Kamina 

Please and thank you


----------



## Serp (Sep 23, 2007)

Phantom is this ok


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 23, 2007)

Ar, that would be awesome if it was the Senior Member avatar dimensions >_> *hint hint*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 23, 2007)

Needless2say said:


> Can someone make an avy for me?
> 
> Episode 8,4:47 -4:51
> Avatar format if possible
> ...



i could be working on this one...


----------



## Serp (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh I thought you wanted it as a Sig 

see if this is any better!


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 24, 2007)

cowboy bebop knocking on heavens door when spike is fight vincent


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 24, 2007)

Dante10 said:


> cowboy bebop knocking on heavens door when spike is fight vincent



look at the thread topic...


----------



## Nisukeita (Sep 24, 2007)

Can someone make me GARhalla from episode 26 

timeline- from 16:25-16:33

size-regular avy limits

I'd rather it not have subs, if thats ok


----------



## Serp (Sep 24, 2007)

I can do that for you 

Its a bit too long, but ill try my best!


----------



## Nexas (Sep 24, 2007)

If any one could make me a 150X150 gif from episode 26.

21:06-21:15 The scene where Viral flys off to join the Dai-Gurren Brigade.


----------



## Serp (Sep 24, 2007)

you kno those lengths are a bit too long for me to get with avy lengths!

Sig lengths is fine although!


----------



## Nexas (Sep 24, 2007)

How long is a good length? I could probably shorten it up a bit.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 24, 2007)

Needless2say said:


> Can someone make an avy for me?
> 
> Episode 8,4:47 -4:51
> Avatar format if possible
> ...



i know you asked for an ava, but for me to fit that time sequence into the size limit for avatars, you'll get a super super LQ gif so i made a sig



if you still want it as an ava, just let me know

*checks thread for unanswered request*


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 24, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> i know you asked for an ava, but for me to fit that time sequence into the size limit for avatars, you'll get a super super LQ gif so i made a sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, its ok! The sig looks awesome, thank you!!!  *reps*-creds


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2007)

Ahh, Can any of you please make me a gif in Avatar format (125 x 125) from TTGL episode 26, 20:46-20:48?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 25, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> Ahh, Can any of you please make me a gif in Avatar format (125 x 125) from TTGL episode 26, 20:46-20:48?



i'm on it!!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 25, 2007)

just to be sure, thats the scene where boota disappears like everyone else into the gurren lagann in the sky right?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep!  **


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 25, 2007)

wow, i'm glad i'm a senior member! the size limit is ridiculous!



hope you like it.. 

lemme know if there are any problems..


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll be a senior member soon.  Next month I think. 

"Your file of 100.4 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 100.0 KB for this filetype."


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 26, 2007)

lol, okay, brb...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 26, 2007)

**


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 26, 2007)

here it is:


sorry for taking soooo long!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 26, 2007)

That's okay! It works!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 26, 2007)

yay!!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 26, 2007)

lol vegitto-kun, when if the GIF gonna be done???


----------



## Nice Gai (Sep 27, 2007)

If possible can I get a gif when Kamina is point his finger in the air in the first epsiode when the Ganmen is getting up?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2007)

for those waiting for my gifs

SORRY 

university and halo 3 kept me busy D:

it will be done today


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 27, 2007)

thnx  i know how you feel, halo 3 is soooooooo adictive


----------



## Castitas Lilium (Sep 27, 2007)

EPISODE 26 SPOILERS::


If it's not any trouble, I'd be /r/ing the scene of Viral's dream from episode 26. Or if you're feeling for boobs, then I am /r/ing a GIF from when Yoko stands next to Kamina 'till she leaves him for the spaceship.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Oct 1, 2007)

Agony Thread in 100 x 100 with a 256kb size limit, please?

If you can start it with Kamina's face, then the others, and end it with Simon turning away, that'd be great.

If you can't, the original thing will do.


----------



## Kittan (Oct 2, 2007)

Could someone make me a siggy-.gif with the part from ep. 27 where the different gurren-lagann forms are ejected one out of another to defeat the anti spiral?


----------



## Barak (Oct 11, 2007)

could someone please make me a .gif (of avatarable size) of the part in episode 18 where Rossiu is hit in the forhead by a rock, and then include the part of him staring at the rock or his hand or something, I forget but the part after he is hit where he has a look on his face like he got severely injured.


----------



## ryu77 (Oct 15, 2007)

I humbly request a very cool sig:

Size: w500x h150
base picture: 
Please feel free to add other pictures.
Caption: Heaven only knows....


Thank you.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 15, 2007)

Can someone please make me a ANBU Itachi gif using this picture?

*Stock:* 

*Size:* w500x h150
*Text:* ANBU Itachi and then put ANBU Forever
*Extra:* Can you add some flames in the backround

That'd be awesome! I'll deffenitly rep and credit who ever does my request! Thank you!


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 15, 2007)

eerrr...Sorry man! :sweat

For some stupid reason I didn't know that. Sorry!


----------



## Barak (Oct 15, 2007)

nobody will take up the task of the Rossiu-rock Gif?


----------



## pancake (Oct 15, 2007)

i'm requesting a sexy avvie gif of nia! 

Link: Link removed

the opening of course

Time: :43 - :48 (if possible)

size: 150 x 150

thank you <3


----------



## Barak (Oct 16, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> I shall try.
> edits:



YOU ARE THE MAN!! going to use it right now!! ty man +reps


----------



## pancake (Oct 16, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> I'll have it done by tomorrow



 **


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 17, 2007)

@pancake: 

If you don't like it, I'll redo it >.<


----------



## pancake (Oct 17, 2007)

I LOVE IT


----------



## Matsuo_Ibuki (Oct 19, 2007)

i like a avatar when they combine gurren and lagann 
in Ep 5 about 16.00 is a good part but if u can find any greater plz use it^^


----------



## ayoz (Oct 19, 2007)

Please don't steal this but points to sig. Funny episode.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 19, 2007)

Can you make a Gurren-Lagann gif for me with these two pics of Kamina together.

*Stock:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 









*Size:* w500x h150
*Text:* Kamina
*Extra:* Can you add some flames in the backround

That'd be awesome! I'll deffenitly rep and credit who ever does my request! Thank you!


----------



## doodman999 (Oct 21, 2007)

can someone make an avatar or sig, doesn't matter of episode 3 about 6:30 to 6:37 when Kamina cuts the grass and it flies everywhere

and/or 

the same with episode 8 around 9:23-9:27 where leeron or watever his name is says "i'll eat you"

ty much if you can


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2007)

i'd like to request a sig/gif of the Spiral king in episode 15 when he walks out of lazengan and rips apart lagaan or when he's giving the smack down on lagaan afterwards


----------



## Peak (Oct 25, 2007)

Episode 8

Here

16 - 22.

Signature.

Your choice on size.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 26, 2007)

Peak said:


> Episode 8
> 
> Here
> 
> ...



If I get the time tomorrow, I'll do it~


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, I posted my request 8 days ago and it still hasn't been done.

Is there like a shortage for makers here?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 27, 2007)

Peak said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here yah go~




Sasori n Itachi said:


> Wow, I posted my request 8 days ago and it still hasn't been done.
> 
> Is there like a shortage for makers here?



Well, your request is more complex. I don't even know how to add fancy stuff like flames in the background


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 29, 2007)

Type: avatar
Clip: 
timing: 5:24 - 5:19 (it goes backwards)
size: 150x150

Info: when he starts going into avatar state and punches down, repeat over and over 

thanks ahead of time


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 29, 2007)

Yamato-Lawrence said:


> Type: avatar
> Clip:
> timing: 5:24 - 5:19 (it goes backwards)
> size: 150x150
> ...



Wrong request thread, I'm afraid. And you shouldn't request the same thing in more than one thread..



basye said:


> type avater and sig
> clip -
> 
> avatar
> ...



Wrong request thread for you too. This is Gurren Lagann Gif request thread ^^;;


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 29, 2007)

yep my bad !! sry deleteing post


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 30, 2007)

haha,  i see Captain Pimp has been taking good care of this thread! 

i can  lend you hand if you ever need help. PM me when you do.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 30, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Here yah go~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, sorry. 

Well maybe @lk3mizt could help ya out! 

No rush!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 30, 2007)

lol. 



> Well, your request is more complex. I don't even know how to add fancy stuff like flames in the background



same applies to me!


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 30, 2007)

aw! 

Well how bout we X out the flames part and leave it like that!?


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 7, 2007)

Is my request done yet!?!?!?


----------



## Shodai (Dec 3, 2007)

Can anyone do a GIF of when Viral and Simon go into space for the fist time in gurren lagann

- The bit where it shows shots of the gurren brigade, viral and simon shout " GURREN LAGANN!! - Who the fuck do you think we are?!!!"


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 17, 2008)

*Could someone make this into a profile pic for me of Simon?*


----------



## granreycero (Feb 27, 2008)

Can anyone make a sig with this pic:  and this  (For the second one, only the space outfit and turned horizontally.)


----------



## Kamina (Mar 6, 2008)

Video: Link removed

Time: 2:22 x 2:28


Exacly like this sig


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 6, 2008)

lol, this thread is still alive!? 

when i have the time, i'll do your requests.


----------



## granreycero (Mar 8, 2008)

Ep 8. 21:24-21:55


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey @lky!!!! How are you doing? I like your new GIfs you added!


----------



## Heihachi (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, hey, I have a request!

Is there anyway you can get me a sig sized gif of :57 and onwards until Simon disappears? If that's possible? If not, loops it to as far as it can go?

Thank you, here's the link. Link removed


----------

